# dual purpose rod



## redeant (Dec 23, 2007)

looking to build GSB 1321 m dual purpose. What guides work best, reel seat any pro,s & con.s .
Thank You


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

By dual purpose, I assume you mean wrapped to handle both casting and spinning reels. You'll get varying opinions on this, but I'm not crazy about dual rung rods. You lose a lot of the rod's potential by wrapping it to work with both instead of optimizing the guide spacing for a specific type of reel. IMHO, it's better just to pick a reel, wrap the rod for that reel and be done with it. As for guide types, stick with Fuji components. That goes for the reel seat as well.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if done right, it can even outcast the NGC and cone of flight built rods.(spinning)
there was an experiment done by the new york/new jersey builders with regards to dual rung concept using lowriders. and the dual rung outcasted the other rods. using the same blank and the same reel.

they didn't test for conventional distance only spinning.


----------



## redeant (Dec 23, 2007)

are low riders the way to go or new guide concept.... rod will be used mostly spinning but like to be able to cast with it. also have ssu 1201m looking to setup with lowriders that,s
a nice rod.
thanks for the help


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> they didn't test for conventional distance only spinning.


I'd be interested to see the numbers with the conventional. The Baiwa Ballistics are built from the factory a dual rung, and people have been raving about them, but it just ain't my cup of tea. 

NGC is a way of spacing and placing the guides on a rod, not a type of guide. The lowriders can be used with the NGC method. I've not used them, but I think Ray has, as well as several other builders on here.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

NGC is a concept spacing system built around the reel you are using.

Lowriders has it's own concept which has nothing to do with NGC. they are two separate concepts.

BUT: You can use lowrider guides with the NGC concept.


maybe i'm vague. sorry, if oyu don't undertand just ask.


----------



## redeant (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks Ray,
that is what i am trying to get at.... 
difference between the two concepts.
i did cone of flight now NGC on my SSu 1201m & now I am looking at 
lowriders & what are there design parameters plus can one do dual rung with out too many trade offs


----------

